# Removing P-Tex?



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

I p-tex'd my sinthered base but I feel like I could do a better job so I'm wondering how you remove the ptex candle after you've applied it. Also I have a Die cut base, the scratch goes throguh the two different bases and the ptex cracked where the bases meet. Also there's a small gap between the two bases.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bust out the razor knife and go to town like you're carving a turkey.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

I very carefully file any splinters, then apply P-tex, then scrape.

Scrape just like you would when waxing. After you can't feel the transition to the patch, wax as normal.

Incidentally, there's roughly 1,350,028,243,500 videos on youtube about how to do this. This might be a slight exaggeration, but not by much.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

No after you do it all, finished scraping, rode a couple of times, then come back to it and want to remove the *ENTIRE* ptex filling. No need to be an ass.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Someone forgot to read the OP.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

Just dig it out with the corner of a plastic scraper. Then reapply as you would.


----------



## eer5000 (Jan 11, 2012)

I would try and lever it up with a small blade, then slowly pull it with some needle nose pliers. If you are lucky it might come out nicely like that.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

snowfiend said:


> I p-tex'd my sinthered base but I feel like I could do a better job so I'm wondering how you remove the ptex candle after you've applied it. Also I have a Die cut base, the scratch goes throguh the two different bases and the ptex cracked where the bases meet. Also there's a small gap between the two bases.


Was this a core shot (was the core exposed)? You also could have exposed the core if the dwo diecut sections are split from each ther enough to expose it.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> Was this a core shot (was the core exposed)? You also could have exposed the core if the dwo diecut sections are split from each ther enough to expose it.


yes, the scratch I p-tex'd was a core shot. The gap in the die cut base is very small but i'm afraid it will widen or moisture will get in there then freeze and expand.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

snowfiend said:


> yes, the scratch I p-tex'd was a core shot. The gap in the die cut base is very small but i'm afraid it will widen or moisture will get in there then freeze and expand.


Got it. You want to cut out the old repair right down to the core. There will be no harm in cutting just outside the old repair. You want to make sure that you get out all of the damaged base edges at the die cut seam. If these are not perfectly bonded to each other and the core then they can/will allow moisture through to the core. Once you have a clean wound you can under cut (angle cut) the edges of the gash. Then base material can be added. Base welds at the seam of a die cut are not easy and can cause future problems if they are poorly done. I would highly suggest bringing this one to a shop that has the gear to do this.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks I'm gonna go for it now.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Thought I'd let everyone know I removed the old ptex filling by using the edge of my plexy glass scraper and fine tuning with a razor. Though at the part where the white core was showing the scraper actually scrapped away some of that.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice. That should be alright that you scraped some of the core, as long as you didn't take a huge chunk out. Also are you using something like metalgrip to bond it to the base? If not, I would use that at the core then go over that with the ptex candle.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope, just the candle. But I think it turned out pretty well so until I need to redo I'll be fine.


----------

